# No Tipping for UBER



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Tipping is *rarely* a reflection of exceptional service or a product of going above and beyond expectations. It is just a matter of how society is conditioned and varies on geographical as well as ethnic lines. Take the US as an example:

Restaurant: An expected and often recommended % is stated...depending on time of day, size of party, type of establishment, etc... However, it is not common practice to tip for togo orders (even though a portion of the tip goes beyond the servers).

Valet Parking: Whether paid for by the establishment or by the patron, most choose to leave a tip. There is no rhyme or reason for this&#8230;.simply how one has been conditioned.

Strip Club: Patrons may tip the waitress a couple of bucks to bring their drink and will often tip the dancers for their work. However, the doorman and bouncers are often ignored.

Now we come to UBER. For many years, the mantra has been "the tip is included in the fare."

· The entire cashless experience was emphasized to further solidify this stance.

· Adding a Badge gives the rider the false impression that they have rewarded the driver.

· After the introduction of on-line tipping, many riders are unable to complete the step as they have not updated the APP to do so.

Overall, in the US, the UBER riders have not been conditioned to tip.

Think of this simple example: Someone walks into a Starbucks, pays $5 for a .50 cent cup of coffee and leaves a tip of $1 dollar or more. Just simply based on conditioning of an acceptable behavior.

Moral of this story&#8230;.there really is none&#8230;similar to tipping in the UBER APP (there is none).


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Limousine services have offered cashless services for years and often add 20% gratuity on top of the fare to credit card payment. About ten percent of the customers also would give you cash on top of it. Most Uber customers are cheapskates, that's why they take Uber in the first place. Others conditioned to think it's included in the fare. Some I believe are clueless and think you take most of the fare. Another reason is the tip isn't user friendly in the app. A badge or five stars doesn't pay the bills but that is another reason I'm sure.

I do a combination of limo service and Uber when I'm slow. It's a different world now and the younger generation is clueless if they never had to depend on tips to make a living, like they never heard of tipping? They leave the car knowing a good chance they will never see you again....


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

Ribak said:


> Tipping is *rarely* a reflection of exceptional service or a product of going above and beyond expectations. It is just a matter of how society is conditioned and varies on geographical as well as ethnic lines. Take the US as an example:
> 
> Restaurant: An expected and often recommended % is stated...depending on time of day, size of party, type of establishment, etc... However, it is not common practice to tip for togo orders (even though a portion of the tip goes beyond the servers).
> 
> ...


This is one of the most intelligent posts i have read on this forum. Which isn't saying much...

Seriously, great post. You're spot on.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Working4peanuts said:


> This is one of the most intelligent posts i have read on this forum. Which isn't saying much...
> 
> Seriously, great post. You're spot on.


Actually my sister used to work as a hostess and prepared to go orders...they do get tipped, even if it's a few dollars every other order.

Valet...no one wants their cars to be damaged.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Actually my sister used to work as a hostess and prepared to go orders...they do get tipped, even if it's a few dollars every other order.
> 
> Valet...no one wants their cars to be damaged.


Yes, that is why I indicated it is "not common" to tip for take out orders. However, depending on the establishment and attractiveness of the hostess, the tipping pattern may change.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Just another abysmal trait of the younger generation. 

"Tips? Huh? Oh, whatevs...I need to take another selfie!"


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

You want a tip.... just charge the price you believe your service is worth and I will decide if it is indeed worth that price.

With Uber that translates to a driver not taking a trip from uber unless the surge / boost provides a compensation level that is acceptable whatever that level is for you individually. If you are counting on some kind of tip to supplement that income than you will be constantly disappointed tipping is going away starting with Uber.


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> You want a tip.... just charge the price you believe your service is worth and I will decide if it is indeed worth that price.
> 
> With Uber that translates to a driver not taking a trip from uber unless the surge / boost provides a compensation level that is acceptable whatever that level is for you individually. If you are counting on some kind of tip to supplement that income than you will be constantly disappointed tipping is going away starting with Uber.


Tipping is going away?
Thats news to me!
2 of the 3 trips that did not Tip in App handed me $5.00 each.
I must be doing something right?


----------



## buithanhhang (Feb 28, 2018)

thank you


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

ÜberKraut said:


> Tipping is going away?
> Thats news to me!
> 2 of the 3 trips that did not Tip in App handed me $5.00 each.
> I must be doing something right?
> ...


jesus all those tips are amazing. I generally get the whole SHAFT !!


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> You want a tip.... just charge the price you believe your service is worth and I will decide if it is indeed worth that price.
> 
> With Uber that translates to a driver not taking a trip from uber unless the surge / boost provides a compensation level that is acceptable whatever that level is for you individually. If you are counting on some kind of tip to supplement that income than you will be constantly disappointed tipping is going away starting with Uber.


No it isn't.
Only in your world.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> No it isn't.
> Only in your world.


You are correct as always, I observe people on this forum constantly praising their passengers for their tipping practices.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> You are correct as always, I observe people on this forum constantly praising their passengers for their tipping practices.


LOL
You are quite the eccentric.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Lauren Berry said:


> That's great.


???


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I took the highest rated pax (4.98) I’ve ever had below 5.0 to the airport this morning. Sure enough he tipped me $5 on top of a 1.8x surge rate. I would have been surprised if he hadn’t tipped.


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> I took the highest rated pax (4.98) I've ever had below 5.0 to the airport this morning. Sure enough he tipped me $5 on top of a 1.8x surge rate. I would have been surprised if he hadn't tipped.


Orange AND Green on the same trip.
Well done sir!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

ÜberKraut said:


> Orange AND Green on the same trip.
> Well done sir!


Yeah generally I don't expect tips on surge trips.


----------



## Angler72 (Dec 25, 2017)

Had a pax that was about in his mid 20s, really nice guy he wrote code to communicate with amazon satellites. We chatted the whole 20 minute ride, I dropped him off and he shook my hand and said it was nice to meet me. No tip.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Angler72 said:


> Had a pax that was about in his mid 20s, really nice guy he wrote code to communicate with amazon satellites. We chatted the whole 20 minute ride, I dropped him off and he shook my hand and said it was nice to meet me. No tip.


Awesome sounds like a good trip


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Awesome sounds like a good trip


Only to you!



Angler72 said:


> Had a pax that was about in his mid 20s, really nice guy he wrote code to communicate with amazon satellites. We chatted the whole 20 minute ride, I dropped him off and he shook my hand and said it was nice to meet me. No tip.


Try some tip related signage in your vehicle.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Only to you!


And to the passenger, it sounds like he had no complaints about the trip.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> And to the passenger, it sounds like he had no complaints about the trip.


Of course not, both you, the pax, and I know, the tip is INCLUDED! Right?


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> And to the passenger, it sounds like he had no complaints about the trip.











*Uberfunitis *would be rich now...
but no real Cheapskate would ever waste money on such an item.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

ÜberKraut said:


> View attachment 209804
> 
> *Uberfunitis *would be rich now...
> but no real Cheapskate would ever waste money on such an item.


LOL! When is the book signing scheduled for?


----------

